
Ask HN: Overwhelmed with learning machine learning, how do I proceed? - DYZT
Inspired by this thread and the excellent answers (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12882816), I felt courageous enough to open ask myself.<p>I&#x27;ve completed Andrew Ng course on Coursera but now I feel overwhelmed by the variety of information on machine learning out there. How do I start a new project? How do I choose what problem to pick and what algorithms to apply?
======
SuperChihuahua
Go to [https://www.kaggle.com/](https://www.kaggle.com/), pick a project, and
apply all algorithms to the problem to see which one is the best.

~~~
DYZT
Wow, looks amazing. However I thought of finding my own niche / domain. This
seems very structured on the one hand but would prevent me from finding my own
small world to apply my new acquired knowledge on.

~~~
lobe
You don't have to stick on Kaggle forever. It is a fantastic resource for
learning to apply ML techniques to real life data sets. Spend some time
getting good at doing that and then move onto your own domain

------
vineet
Here is another site that you might find helpful:
[https://metacademy.org/](https://metacademy.org/)

------
vineet
There is a good discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12713056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12713056)

